# Working in Rhodes April 2010



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all 

I am hoping to go over to Rhodes in April 2010 to work a season till end of October, my sister has lived there for 23 years now, and it is a beautiful island. I visit every year and one day wish to locate there for good! My family is all grown up now and girlfriends so mamma is going to give it a try.

If anyone knows of any work out there? in England I have always done admin/customer service work, i have applied to club Greece for sales already, would consider anything. I can live with my sis so no probs with accomodation just need a job  also done waiteress in a casino and a bit of bar work!

Also did a beginners greek course and got a distinction :clap2: so can converse quite a bit to get by!

Thanks 
Trace


----------

